# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  پیرامون انتخاب رشته فرهنگیان

## Kamran7

سلام
دوستان بنده امسال کنکور ریاضی و زبان شرکت کردم و در هر دو مجاز به انتخاب رشته فرهنگیان شدم.حالا سوالم این هست که آیا من می‌تونم برای هر دو گروه آزمایشی انتخاب رشته کنم یا خیر؟

----------


## Kamran7

راستی برای اعلام علاقه مندی به فرهنگیان باید یه شماره سریال بخرم یا دوتا؟

----------


## Kamran7

مصاحبه های زبان و ریاضی از هم جدا هستن یا باهم؟

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام
> دوستان بنده امسال کنکور ریاضی و زبان شرکت کردم و در هر دو مجاز به انتخاب رشته فرهنگیان شدم.حالا سوالم این هست که آیا من می‌تونم برای هر دو گروه آزمایشی انتخاب رشته کنم یا خیر؟


بله میتونی انتخاب رشته کنی
اینکه چندتا شماره سریال بخری رو نمیدونم
مصاحبه هم یکیه

----------


## Rainbow7

ببین 
برای هر رشته که بری یه شماره داوطلبی و شماره پرونده داری 
که هر دو متفاوت 
برای ریاضی و برای زبان 
و موقع انتخاب رشته هم  راهنمای انتخاب رشته دفترچه زبان رو میخوانی کدرشته های فرهنگیان مربوط به دبیری زبان استان خودت رو برمیداری میبری تو سیستم ثبت انتخاب رشته اونجا که وارد کنی بهت میگه مثلا سریال نگرفتی و پس سریال رو میگیری 
موقع اعلام اینکه به مصاحبه دعوت شدی یا نه همین اتفاق میفته 

پس بستگی به شماره داوطلبی داره که یکین یا نه 
دو تا سریال علاقه مندی 
دوتا نتیجه دعوت به مصاحبه 
اونموقع که تاریخ مشخص شه معلوم میشه دوتا مصاحبه داری یا یکی

----------


## Kamran7

ممنون از راهنماییتون

----------


## Mr.me

> سلام
> دوستان بنده امسال کنکور ریاضی و زبان شرکت کردم و در هر دو مجاز به انتخاب رشته فرهنگیان شدم.حالا سوالم این هست که آیا من می‌تونم برای هر دو گروه آزمایشی انتخاب رشته کنم یا خیر؟


سلام
شما یک شماره سریال میخرید و انتخاب رشته رو انجام میدید بعد اگه دعوت به مصاحبه شدید میرید اونجا یعنی فقط یک مصاحبه میگیرن ازتون و شما تا روز اخر نمی‌دونید چی قبول شدید و به ترتیب اولویت هاتون هر کدوم رو قبول شدید تو نتایج نهایی به عنوان رشته قبولی نوشته میشه

----------


## Kamran7

> سلام
> شما یک شماره سریال میخرید و انتخاب رشته رو انجام میدید بعد اگه دعوت به مصاحبه شدید میرید اونجا یعنی فقط یک مصاحبه میگیرن ازتون و شما تا روز اخر نمی‌دونید چی قبول شدید و به ترتیب اولویت هاتون هر کدوم رو قبول شدید تو نتایج نهایی به عنوان رشته قبولی نوشته میشه


دوست عزیز شما خودتون دانشجو فرهنگیان هستید؟

----------


## Mr.me

> دوست عزیز شما خودتون دانشجو فرهنگیان هستید؟


بله

----------


## qazal78

> سلام
> شما یک شماره سریال میخرید و انتخاب رشته رو انجام میدید بعد اگه دعوت به مصاحبه شدید میرید اونجا یعنی فقط یک مصاحبه میگیرن ازتون و شما تا روز اخر نمی‌دونید چی قبول شدید و به ترتیب اولویت هاتون هر کدوم رو قبول شدید تو نتایج نهایی به عنوان رشته قبولی نوشته میشه


سلام
ببخشید من یه سوال دارم شما گفتین که تا روز اخر اعلام نتایج نمیدونیم چی قبول شدیم
برا انتخاب رشته فرهنگیان من برای اینکه دبیری زیست یا شیمی قبول بشم رتبه م لب مرزه ولی احتمال اینکه ابتدایی قبول بشم خیلی زیاده
ممکنه من اولویتمو بذارم زیست و شیمی بعد ابتدایی ولی مصاحبه رو برای زیست یا شیمی قبول شم و تو مصاحبه رد بشم چون رتبه م مرزی بوده؟
حالا اگه برای دبیری رد شدم ابتداییو ممکنه قبول بشم یا چون اولویتمو دبیری انتخاب کرده بودم و برای دبیری هم دعوت به مصاحبه شدم کلا رد میشم دیگه؟
امیدوارم منظورمو درست رسونده باشم خیلی ممنون میشه اگه جواب سوالمو میدونین جواب بدین  :Y (694):

----------


## Rainbow7

> سلام
> ببخشید من یه سوال دارم شما گفتین که تا روز اخر اعلام نتایج نمیدونیم چی قبول شدیم
> برا انتخاب رشته فرهنگیان من برای اینکه دبیری زیست یا شیمی قبول بشم رتبه م لب مرزه ولی احتمال اینکه ابتدایی قبول بشم خیلی زیاده
> ممکنه من اولویتمو بذارم زیست و شیمی بعد ابتدایی ولی مصاحبه رو برای زیست یا شیمی قبول شم و تو مصاحبه رد بشم چون رتبه م مرزی بوده؟
> حالا اگه برای دبیری رد شدم ابتداییو ممکنه قبول بشم یا چون اولویتمو دبیری انتخاب کرده بودم و برای دبیری هم دعوت به مصاحبه شدم کلا رد میشم دیگه؟
> امیدوارم منظورمو درست رسونده باشم خیلی ممنون میشه اگه جواب سوالمو میدونین جواب بدین


ببین برای مصاحبه که نمره قابل قبول رو گرفتی 
میرن از بالا بررسی میکنن ببین چی قبول میشی 
مثل اگر نمرت نخوره به دبیری ها ابتدایی رو قبول میشی

----------


## qazal78

> ببین برای مصاحبه که نمره قابل قبول رو گرفتی 
> میرن از بالا بررسی میکنن ببین چی قبول میشی 
> مثل اگر نمرت نخوره به دبیری ها ابتدایی رو قبول میشی


خیلی ممنونم که جواب دادین خیالم راحت شد  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## Mr.me

> سلام
> ببخشید من یه سوال دارم شما گفتین که تا روز اخر اعلام نتایج نمیدونیم چی قبول شدیم
> برا انتخاب رشته فرهنگیان من برای اینکه دبیری زیست یا شیمی قبول بشم رتبه م لب مرزه ولی احتمال اینکه ابتدایی قبول بشم خیلی زیاده
> ممکنه من اولویتمو بذارم زیست و شیمی بعد ابتدایی ولی مصاحبه رو برای زیست یا شیمی قبول شم و تو مصاحبه رد بشم چون رتبه م مرزی بوده؟
> حالا اگه برای دبیری رد شدم ابتداییو ممکنه قبول بشم یا چون اولویتمو دبیری انتخاب کرده بودم و برای دبیری هم دعوت به مصاحبه شدم کلا رد میشم دیگه؟
> امیدوارم منظورمو درست رسونده باشم خیلی ممنون میشه اگه جواب سوالمو میدونین جواب بدین


سلام مثلا یه منطقه 200 تا دبیری و ابتدایی میخواد
1.5 برابر ظرفیت به مصاحبه دعوت میکنن میشه 300 نفر 
از این 300 نفر 250 نفر تو مصاحبه قبول میشن
بعد این 250 نفر رو به ترتیب رتبه میچینن و مثل بقیه رشته ها قبولغها بر اساس رتبه مشخص میشه

----------


## zeinab--

> بله




سلام . شما میدونید چرا داخل دفترچه انتخاب رشته ، رشته اموزش شیمی و زیست رو زده کشوری ؟ ممنون

----------


## Rainbow7

> سلام . شما میدونید چرا داخل دفترچه انتخاب رشته ، رشته اموزش شیمی و زیست رو زده کشوری ؟ ممنون


برای فرهنگیان رو میگی ؟ 

توجه نکن به صفحات اول 

صفحه 219 به بعد کدرشته های فرهنگیان رشته تجربی هست 

مثلا مینویسه اموزش شیمی پردیس علامه امینی محل خدمت x  اولویت با داوطلبان بومی شهر x 

ربطی به کشوری اینا نداره 
اون مربوط به تراز بندی اینهاس

----------


## Mr.me

> سلام . شما میدونید چرا داخل دفترچه انتخاب رشته ، رشته اموزش شیمی و زیست رو زده کشوری ؟ ممنون


سلام
دانشگاه فرهنگیان کشوری نیست
شاید شما آموزش زیست و آموزش شیمی دانشگاه های وزارت علوم رو چک کردید

----------

